# نبذة عن كرسى الاسنان



## maarekmaarek (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كرسي الأسنان



​


أدوات العمل السني :
 و هي عبارة عن مجموعة أدوات معدنية تختلف في شكلها و وظيفتها تساعد الطبيب على القيام بعمله .
 و نظرا لقساوة السن كان لابد عند صناعة هذه الأدوات من توفير خلائط معينة تتمتع بعدة ميزات منها القساوة و الصلابة و ذلك من اجل حياة عمل أطول, و سهولة في التصنيع كي يسهل على المصنع إعطاء هذه الأدوات الشكل المطلوب لأداء وظيفتها 
 1- القبضات السنية :
 و هي الأداة الأساسية لعمل طبيب الأسنان و تعمل هذه القبضات على ضغط الهواء القادم من الضاغط ,إن الهدف من كافة التحسينات في قبضات العمل السنية للجلخ أو القطع أو الثقب هو تقديم استطاعة عمل عالية بأقل ما يمكن من آلم للمريض و يتم تحقيق ذلك من خلال زيادة سرعة الأداء للقبضات .
 الجدول التالي يقدم فكرة عن مجال سرعة الدوران و القبضة السنية المستخدمة لذلك :
 السرعة (دورة /دقيقة) نوع القبضة
 500-10000 قبضة ثقب عادية
 10000-20000 قبضة ثقب سريعة
 20000-100000 قبضة عالية السرعة
 100000-400000 قبضة فائقة السرعة

 إن القبضة و التوربين يعتبران الأداتين الأساسيتين في مجال المعالجة السنية و يعملان عادة بواسطة الهواء المضغوط القادم من وحدة ضخ الهواء , كما أن القبضات يجب أن تعمل بتوازن تام بدون اهتزاز على الإطلاق من اجل راحة العمل و عدم إزعاج للمريض
 قبضة التوربين :
 وظيفتها حفر السن المنخور و إزالة النخر منه نهائيا , تستعمل في الأسنان اللبنية والدائمة و هي من أهم القبضات الموجودة في الجهاز الجامع .
 وتتميز هذه القبضة بالدوران العالي جدا وتصل عدد دوراتها من 450000 دورة في الدقيقة إلى 500000 دورة في الدقيقة و تعمل على الهواء المضغوط و ذلك حسب النموذج و حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة .
 وهي عبارة عن عنفه تتمركز على رولمانين واحد في الأعلى و الأخر في الأسفل و يثبت كل رولمان بين المحور الخارجي له و بالجدار الداخلي لرأس القبضة .
 تصل سرعة العفنة ذات الرولمان إلى 450000 دورة في الدقيقة 
 وبما أن حفر هذه الطبقات القاسية من الأسنان يتطلب سرعات عالية لابد من انتشار حرارة عالية نتيجة الاحتكاك المباشر بين سنبلة الأسنان و السن نفسه لذلك زودت قبضة التوربين بأنبوب مائي ينتهي بفتحة جانب العفنة وظيفتها ضخ الماء لتبريد منطقة الحفر.
 إذا تعتمد العنفات على تحويل الطاقة الكامنة الموجودة في الهواء إلى طاقة ميكانيكية. 
 إن عدم تنظيف القبضة بشكل يومي يؤدي إلى تآكل في الرولمانات نتيجة احتكاكها بالترسبات الناتجة عن الحفر مما يؤدي إلى عدم التمكن من القيام بالحفر بالشكل المطلوب.
 وكثير من الأحيان يحدث انسداد في فوهة الماء أو الهواء و يمكن إصلاح هذا العطل بإدخال دبوس خاص بتلك الفتحة من اجل إزالة الرواسب التي سببت انسداد الفتحة . 

قبضة الميكروموتور:
 عملها إنهاء الحفرة و إعطائها الشكل النهائي و ذلك بالسنابل الخاصة بالميكروموتور بعد عملية الحفر و كذلك إنهاء عملية التحضير للتويج كما تستعمل لحشي القناة اللبية و تستعمل لتبيض الأسنان و تلميعها .
 ولها نوعان :
 1- مستقيمة 
 2- معوجة 
 و الاثنتان تعملان ميكانيكيا إذ تنتقل الحركة الدورانية من الميكروموتور الهوائي أو الكهربائي عبر مجموعة من المسننات إلى سنبلة الحفر التي تدور بسرعة تتراوح بين 10000-20000 دورة في الدقيقة .
 و الميكروموتور عبارة عن محرك صغير منه ما يعمل على الهواء المضغوط ومنه ما يعمل على الكهربا المستمرة .

1- الميكروموتور الهوائي :
 عبارة عن عنفه تدور بالهواء المضغوط من 2-3.5 بار حسب مواصفات الشركة الصانعة حيث يأتي الهواء المضغوط من ضاغط الهواء عبر الجهاز إلى الخرطوم أو الأنبوب الهوائي الخاص بالميكروموتور ثم إلى الميكروموتور عبر أنبوبة داخلية منتهيا إلى العفنة الدوارة لتدور بذلك الهواء المضغوط ويمكن التحكم بهذا الهواء عن طريق صمام كهربائي من خلال دعسة القدم .
 وهناك ميزة في الميكروموتور انه يمكن التحكم عكس اتجاه الدوران ويمكن عكس الدوران بواسطة مفتاح موجود بأسفل الميكروموتور.

3- الميكروموتور الكهربائي :
 ويتراوح عدد دوراته بين 10000-120000 دورة في الدقيقة و لكن بواسطة الكهرباء التحريضية عن طريق دارة كهربائية كما يمكن عكس دورانه بواسطة مفتاح عكس القطبية للدارة الكهربائية 

قبضة المرذاذ الثلاثي :
 وهي من القبضات الهامة في الجهاز السني و التي يعتمد عليها الطبيب في الكثير من أعماله و لهذه القبضة ثلاث وظائف أساسية هي :
 1- الماء: يستخدم لتنظيف مكان الحفر 
 2- الهواء : يستخدم عادة لتجفيف الماء او اللعاب في مكان الحفر أو مكان العمل الجراحي و يمكن استعماله في تجفيف الحشوات لصناعية 
 3- الماء مع الهواء المرذاذ:و يمكن استعمال الماء مع الهواء للتنظيف و إزالة بقايا الحفر و الترسبات الأخرى.


قبضة الكافترون :
 يقتصر عمل هذا الجهاز على تلقيح الأسنان أي إزالة الطبقات الكلسية المترسبة على الأسنان للمحافظة على مظهرها الخارجي
 و الكافترون هو جهاز الكتروني يوجد داخل الجهاز الجامع و مؤلف من عدة دارات الكترونية حيث يقوم بإزالة الطبقات المترسبة على الأسنان بواسطة الكترودات فوق صوتية .
 أما القبضة فهي عبارة عن قبضة بلاستيكية يوجد في رأسها أداة معدنية لها شكل الخطاف .

سنبلة الحفر :
 هي عبارة عن أداة مدببة لها شكل المبرد ذات ملمس خشن تركب داخل مركز العفنة الدوارة في قبضة التوربين و هي التي تقوم بالحفر نتيجة دوران العفنة و هناك العديد من أنواع السنابل تختلف بأشكالها و مقاساتها و لكل منها نوع محدد من العمل . 
 الكرسي السني و أجزاءه :
 يضم الكرسي السني العديد من الدارات الهيدروليكية و الكهربائية ومجموعة من الميكانزمات التي تعمل على العديد من الوظائف و التي بدورها تسهل عمل الطبيب و تمنحه سرعة في الأداء و جودة في العلاج حيث أن الطبيب السني بحاجة ماسة لهذه الأدوات المساعدة من اجل التعامل مع السن الذي يتمتع بقساوة عالية في العديد من طبقاته. 


 يتألف الكرسي السني من:
 1- الكرسي. 
 2- الدارات الهيدروليكية :دارة الزيت + دارة الهواء + دارة المياه. 
 3- مجموعة العناصر الملحقة سنتحدث عنها . 
 الدارة الهيدروليكية :
 وهي عبارة عن مجموعة متكاملة من التجهيزات الهيدروليكية تقوم بنقل القدرة الحركية إلى أجهزة منفذة عن طريق ضغط السائل.
 الموائع المستخدمة في أجهزة الحركة الهيدروليكية :
 تستخدم في أجهزة النقل الهيدروليكية كموائع تشغيل الزيوت مضافا إليها بعض المواد الكيميائية التي تحدد طبيعة عمل هذه السوائل كإضافات مخصصة للضغط العالي أو عند درجات الحرارة العالية أو المنخفضة وان الصفة الأساسية التي تحدد نوعية الزيت المطلوب استخدامه هي اللزوجة .
 إن رمز اللزوجة هو علاقة اللزوجة مع تغير درجة الحرارة و تتناسب أفضلية الزيوت طرديا مع رمز اللزوجة حيث أن الزيوت التي لها رمز أعلى تكون أفضل حيث يمكن تحسين صفة اللزوجة للزيوت بإضافة المواد الصنعية لها .
 يجب عند العمل في ظروف الضغط المرتفع استخدام زيوت ذات لزوجة عالية .
 إن ما يسئ إلى الخواص الاستثمارية لموائع التشغيل هو وجود بعض الشوائب و كلما ازدادت هذه الشوائب انعكس ذلك على التجانس الكيميائي لهذه الزيوت .
وللموضووووووووووووع بقية​


----------



## maarekmaarek (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*التكملة*

تكملة الوضوووووووووووووع
 أنواع كراسي المرضى :
 1- النظام الهيدروليكي البسيط :
 و هو نظام يعمل على مضخة هيدروليكية بسيطة بواسطة القدم و يقتصر عملها على صعود الكرسي و هبوطه اما باقي الحركات الميكانيكية فهي حركات بسيطة تتبدل بواسطة اليد و القدم .
 ويتألف هذا النظام من:
 1- خزان الزيت 
 2- مضخة الزيت 
 3- صمام عدم الرجوع 
 4- صمام العودة 
 وتعد الكراسي السنية ذات النظام الهيدروليكي البسيط من اوائل الاجهزة السنية.
 2- النظام الهيدروليكي الكهربائي :
 وهو نظام يبدل الحركات بواسطة دارة هيدروليكية ذات تحكم كهربائي الكتروني تعمل كمحرك كهربائي و مضخة هيدروليكية .
 3- النظام الميكانيكي الكهربائي:
 وتعمل جميع أجزاءه على حركات ميكانيكية بواسطة محركات كهربائية وهذه المحركات ذات تحكم كهربائي و الكتروني إن هذا الطراز يعد طراز حديث ومتطور و معتمد من قبل كثير من الشركات العالمية لصناعة الأجهزة السنية .

 وحدتا المياه و الإنارة :
أولا _ وحدة المياه :
 تعد وحدة المياه جزء هام في كرسي طبيب الأسنان وتعتمد دارات المياه على نظام ضغط للحفاظ على قيمة معينة .
 تبدأ دارة المياه بصمام عام يفتح للدارة يفتح و يغلق بشكل يدوي ثم تزود الدارة بمصفاة لتنقية المياه و تخليصها من الشوائب ان وجدت حيث دخول هذه الشوائب له العديد من الآثار السلبية و خصوصا القبضات .
 وتتفرع هذه الدارة إلى أربعة فروع :
1- المبصقة :
 و هي عبارة عن وعاء معدني مصنوع من معدن الستانلس ستيل أو من مادة الملامين أو الزجاج الملون لها مصرف كبيير في منتصفها لتصريف الماء القادم من صنبور الماء يوجد في هذا المصرف مصفاة لالتقاط قطع القطن الملقاة من فم المريض بعد الحفر و العمليات الجراحية الفكية و يوجد على المصفاة غطاء يسهل عملية تنظيف المصفاة و ذلك بفكها و تركيبها .
 يتم التحكم بمياه المبصقة بواسطة صمام كهربائي خاص بالمبصقة يفتح و يغلق عن طريق قاطع خاص و يتم تحديد مدة جريان المياه في المبصقة حسب رغبة المريض .
 2- كأس المريض:
 وهي عبارة عن كأس تملأ بالماء بواسطة صنبور خاص يعمل على الكهرباء و يتحكم به مفتاح كهربائي موجود على الجهاز و يتم تشغيله بواسطة الطبيب.
 و في بعض الأجهزة السنية يوجد هذا المفتاح الكهربائي تحت قاعدة الكأس حيث يتم التحكم بفتح و إغلاق الصنبور معتمدا على وزن الكأس نفسه.
 وفي البعض الأخر يتم ربط صمام كأس المياه بدارة مؤقت زمني حيث انه عند إعطاء إشارة للمؤقت يفتح الصمام مدة زمنية محددة (يتم تعييرها من قبل المريض) ثم يغلق بشكل تلقائي 
3- ماصة اللعاب:
 و تستخدم لشفط مياه التبريد و مخلفات الحفر من فم المريض و هنالك نوعين يستخدمان في العيادات السنية .
 3-1 – ماصة اللعاب العادية :
 تعتمد ماصات اللعاب المستخدمة في الأجهزة السنية في غالبها على مبدأ المضخات النافورية التي تعتمد على الفعل الامتصاصي للتيار .
 مبدأ المضخة النافورية 
 3-2- ماصة اللعاب الجراحية :
 تعمل هذه الماصة على نفس المبدأ السابق نفسه (مبدأ المضخة النافورية) إنما يستخدم الهواء بدل الماء كمائع دفع ونظرا للضغط المرتفع للهواء الدافع تكون قدرة هذه الماصة على الشفط اكبر مما هي عليه في الماصة العادية ويتم تزويد هذه الماصة بالهواء المضغوط من الضاغط مباشرة 
 يستخدم لتوصيل الماء أنابيب بلاستيكية بأطوال و أقطار مختلفة حسب كمية الماء المطلوب إيصالها.
 كما نرى في الشكل التالي إن خط سير الماء مبين بشكل مستمر أما خطوط سير الهواء فهي المبينة بشكل متقطع : 
 تأتي المياه من الخزان أو من مصفاة’ المياه الرئيسية حيث تمر في البداية عبر صمام موجود ضمن دواسة لقدم ثم يلي ذلك مصفاة تقوم بالتخلص من الشوائب التي يحتمل وجودها مع المياه تصل المياه إلى موزع أول يقوم بتوزيعها إلى ثلاث فروع :
 1- الفرع الأول : يصل إلى المغسلة و ذلك عبر صمام مغناطيسي يعمل عند الحاجة بشكل يدوي 
 2- الفرع الثاني :يصل المضخة النافورية التي تقوم بعمل ماصة اللعاب و ذلك عبر صمام مغناطيسي أخر يعمل عند الحاجة 
 3- الفرع الثالث : يصل أولا إلى منظم تخفيض ضغط ثم يتوزع بدوره إلى فرعين ثانويين :
 الأول : يذهب إلى كأس المريض عبر صمام يعمل بشكل اتوماتيكي وفق مؤقت زمني كما أن الفرع الأخر يغذي المرذاذ الثلاثي 
 الثاني : يتخلله عنصر لمعايرة تدفق الماء يعمل تلقائيا عند استخدام التوربين حيث يصل إلى فلتر تنقية 
 تعود المياه من المبصقة و الماصة عبر أنابيب خاصة إلى فتحات التصريف
 سنوضح الأجزاء الخاصة بدارة المياه :
 ثانيا: وحدة الانارة :
 تتألف هذه الوحدة من الاقسام التالية :
 1- العمود الرئيسي 
 2- الجزء الاول من الذراع 
 3- الجزء الثاني من الذراع الخاص بتحريك الضوء
 4- المنبع الضوئي ( الضوء + العاكس )
 المواصفات التقنية لوحدة الإنارة :
 1-أن تكون مركبة على ذراع سهلة الحركة تسمح بالحصول على رؤيا مركزة
 2- إمكانية تعديل شدة الإنارة عن طريق مفتاح خاص 
 3- يجب أن تكون اللمبات سهلة التبديل من نوع هالوجين مع ضرورة وجود لمبات احتياط في الجهاز
 وحدة الهواء المضغوط:
 تعتبر دارة الهواء المضغوط من اهم الدارت الموجودة في الجهاز السني و قبل الحديث عن دارات الهواء و كيفية عملها نستعرض بالتفصيل اجزاء وحدة الهواء المضغوط
 1- الضاغط:
 وهو الجزء الذي يولد الهواء المضغوط اللزم لتشغيل الكرسي و هناك انواع واشكال عديدة للضواغط المستخدمة الا ان مبدا العمل واحد تقريبا و الضاغط يتالف بدوره من عدةاقسام و هي :
 1-1 مضخة الهواء : 
 تقوم بسحب لهواء من الوسط الخارجي و ضخه للاسطوانة 
 1-2 المحرك الكهربائي:
 يقوم على تدوير المضخة 
 1-3 اسطوانة الهواء :
 وهي عبارة عن خزان له حجم و سعة معينة من الهواء المضغوط بين 5-10 لتر و هو مصنوع من معدن صلب له سماكة معينة تتراوح بين 4-6 ميلي متر من اجل تحمل الضغوط العالية والتي قد تصل الى 12 بار




 2- مفتاح التحكم الميكانيكي الكهربائي :
 هو مفتاح يتحكم بتشغيل ضاغط الهواء عند افراغه من الهواء ووقوفه عند امتلاء الاسطوانة بالهواء المضغوط تلقائيا 
 3- مؤشر ضغط الاسطوانة : 
 عبارة عن مؤشر يشير الى ضغط الهواء داخل الاسطوانة و مدرج بالواحدات العالمية bar
 4- منظم خرج الهواء :
 يقوم بتنظيم حاجة الجهاز من الهواء المضغوط عند القيمة المطلوبة
 5- مؤشر خرج الهواء:
 عبارة عن مؤشر للدلالة على ضغط الهواء المنظم و الذاهب الى الجهاز السني 
 6- فلتر الهواء :
 عبارة عن مصفاة توضع على مدخل الهواء الداخل الى المضخة و الذاهب الى الاسطوانة 
 7- مصيدة الرطوبة و الزيت :
 توضع هذه المصيدة على الانبوب الذاهب من ضاغط الهواء الى الجهاز السني و ذلك لعدم انسداد الانابيب الهوائية الدقيقة 
 8- صمام الامان :
 ان صمام الامان له دوركبير فس ضاغط الهواء لان الهواء المضغوط داخل الاسطوانة يصل الى حد معين من الضغط ثم يقف بعده عن طريق المفتاح الالي فإذا حدث عطل في هذا المفتاح يزداد الضغط حتى تنفجر الاسطوانة و خوفا من الوقوع في مثل هذا العطل وضع صمام الامان ليفتح عند ضغط اعلى من ضغط المفتاح الالي بقليل و بهذا نحصل على الامان التام و عدم انفجار الاسطوانة 
 9- مفتاح افراغ الهواء اليدوي :
 عبارة عن مفتاح ميكانيكي يفتح و يغلق يدويا ويقوم بافراغ الهواء من الاسطوانة عند الانتهاء من العمل .
صيانة أعطال الجهاز السني


 1_قبضة التوربين:
 1_عند تآكل رولمانات القبضة نتيجة الإحتكاك بالترسبات يؤدي ذلك إلى صعوبة الانزلاق وتباطؤ في سرعة الدوران وعدم التمكن من الحفر بالشكل المطلوب وللتغلب على هذا العطل يجب استبدال الرولمانات.
 وعندما يكون الدوران بطيء يجب فحص الضغط الموجود في الإسطوانة ثم فحص منظم الضغط الرئيسي ومنظم قبضة التوربين وفحص تسرب الهواء بدارة التوربين ثم فحص التسربات بالعنفة وثم فحص الجوانات وفحص الرولمانات ومحور العنفة بالكامل.
 2_إنحناء في الجدار الخارجي لرأس القبضة وذلك بسبب صدمة قوية للقبضة.
 3_إنسداد في فوهة الماء أو الهواء ويتم فتحه بدبوس فولاذي مرن (بإزالة طبقة 
 الكلس المترسبة من عملية الحفر).
 وفي حال توقف دوران التوربين مع وجود هواء مضغوط بالجهاز فيجب فحص دارة التغذية الخاصة بقبضة التوربين ويجب فحص الفيوزات وفحص الميكروسويتش الخاص بدعسة القدم وفحص ملف الصمام الكهربائي بدارة الهواء وفحص الصمام ميكانيكياً والتأكد من عدم وجود قطع في أسلاك التوصيل وفحص العناصر الإلكترونية جميعها وإذا كان المتور يعمل عن طريق الكهرباء فيجب فحص الفحمات. 

 2_قبضة الميكروموتور:
 في حال وجود خلل في عمل هذه القبضة فإنه يجب:
 1_فك القبضة بواسطة مفاتيح خاصة.
 2_نزع المسننات وتبديل التالف منها.
 3_نزع المحاور وتبديل التالف منها.
 4_تنظيف القطع من الصدأ.
 5_تزييتها بالزيت الخاص.
 وفي حال توقف دوران الميكروموتور مع وجود هواء مضغوط بالجهاز فيجب فحص دارة التغذية الخاصة بقبضة الميكروموتور ويجب فحص الفيوزات وفحص الميكروسويتش الخاص بدعسة القدم وفحص ملف الصمام الكهربائي بدارة الهواء وفحص الصمام ميكانيكياً والتأكد من عدم وجود قطع في أسلاك التوصيل وفحص العناصر الإلكترونية جميعها وإذا كان المتور يعمل عن طريق الكهرباء فيجب فحص الفحمات. 
 نلاحظ أن هذه الخطوات هي نفسها في التوربين.


 3_قبضة المرذاذ الثلاثي:
 يجب عند إجراء الصيانة الدورية وصيانة الأعطال إجراء مايلي لقبضة المرذاذ الثلاثي:
 1_التنظيف عند كل استعمال من رواسب الحفر.
 2_تنظيف مجرى الماء من الترسبات الكلسية.
 3_يجب فحص الترسبات من صمامات الماء والهواء عن طريق تلف في الجوانات أوالحلقات المانعة الدائرية ويجب استبدالها.
 4_في حال انقطاع الماء عن قبضة المرذاذ مع وجود ماء في القبضة فيجب التأكد من وجود الماء في الدارة وفحص منظم الماء الخاص بالمرذاذ والتأكد من عدم انسدادالفتحة الخاصة بالماء في رأس القبضة.
 5_في حال عدم وجود هواء في قبضة المرذاذ فيجب فحص الهواء في دارة المرذاذ والتأكد من عدم وجود تسريب هواء في دارته ويجب التأكد من عدم انسداد فتحة الهواء في القبضة.
 4_كرسي المريض:
 يجب تزييت وتشحيم جميع الوصلات الميكانيكية الحركية وفي حالة وجود خلل يجب إجراء الفحوصات التالية:
 1_عند وقوف الكرسي في موضع محدد دوماً فيجب التأكد من صلاحية مفاتيح نهاية الشوط (الميكروسويتش) والتأكد من التغذية الكهربائية لهذه المفاتيح.
 2_وقوف الكرسي عن الحركة بدون عمل المضخة الهيدروليكية فيجب التأكد من صلاحية الفيوزات لدارة الكرسي والتأكد من وصول التغذية الكهربائية للكرسي.
 3_وقوف الكرسي عن الحركة مع وجود تغذية كهربائية فيجب التأكد من صلاحية المحرك والتأكد من مكثفة الإقلاع والتأكد من صلاحية الريليه الخاصة بالمحرك.
 4_في حال وقوف الكرسي عن العمل (الحركة) مع صلاحية المحرك فيجب التأكد من وجود زيت في خزان الزيت والتأكد من وجود التغذية على الصمام الكهربائي الخاص بكل مرحلة والتأكد من صلاحية الصمامات كهربائياً وميكانيكياً.
 5_في حال وقوف الكرسي عن الحركة وعدم صعوده فيجب التأكد من صلاحية مفتاح الصعود والتأكد من الزيت في خزان الزيت والتأكد من صلاحية البيستونات.
 6_في حال عدم نزول الكرسي فيجب التأكد من صلاحية مفتاح النزول والتأكد من تغذية الصمامات الكهربائية الخاصة بالتفريغ للزيت والتأكد من صلاحية الصمامات ميكانيكياً وكهربائياً. 
منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة عن كرسي الاسنان

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

هو الموضوع مش مهم بالنسبة للمتواجدين(مفيش الا رد واحد)


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك 
مجهود رائع ولك جزيل الشكر عليه 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشار68 (26 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع سيق ومفيد جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابنه معان (27 يناير 2011)

الموضوووووع كثير مهم
وشكرا عالجهود المبذوله


----------



## med_eng (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس250 (26 أبريل 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## the king of heart (14 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 فبراير 2013)

تسلم على المجهود الكبير.

مع التقدير.


البغدادي


----------



## laser2art (17 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mesbah100 (30 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## glucose (23 مايو 2014)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------

